
Life On Earth Started On Mars, Say Scientists - ColinWright
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/life-earth-started-mars-scientists-004319956.html
======
lutusp
I and others said this 17 years ago:

[http://arachnoid.com/lutusp/mars.html](http://arachnoid.com/lutusp/mars.html)

There's more detail in the new paper, but it's not a new idea.

